# Springfield Suck!



## Big Boomer (Sep 27, 2009)

There I said it and that will surely cause some testosterone flowing with the Springfield Owners.

Here is my argument.

1. False Advertising........Springfield Armory has nothing to do with Springfield Arms of Springfield Mass. This is a private company owned by the Reese Brothers in Geneseo Illinois. They tout themselves and the "Oldest Name in American Firearms" well that's kinda true seeing that they are made in Brazil SOUTH AMERICA. This is the real Springfield Arms
http://www.american-firearms.com/am...ld Arms Company/Springfield Arms Company.html

2. Springfield Armory will NOT sell you parts for your gun. You must return it to them as part of their "Monopoly" principle. If it's is under 6 months they will most likely fix it free......., however after that time expect one hell of a bill and an explanation that you caused the problem by misusing the gun.

3. Springfield Brazilian Junkers have to have a third detente sear catch on all of their hammers because of so many accidental hammer drops caused by cheap Turkish internal parts, sears, sear pins, springs dis-connectors and other MIM parts.

4.None of the Springfield Armory products are made in the USA, once again they are not Springfield Arms They are only importers of Brazilian and Croatian junk.

5. The XD serious flawed design and is a very dangerous, a fully tensioned striker design pistol on par with a Jennings and a Bryco. It has been found that the plastic frame will contract faster in the cold that the metal upper and the striker is released causing a self initiated AD.

These are my opinions as a working gunsmith for over 30 years now! Springfield Armory Junk Guns are my biggest money maker when it comes to repair work. I have 19 in my shop at the present time waiting for repairs and all caused by internal part failure and or plunger tube separation. I put this information out here for the use of fellow gun owners, use it for what you think of it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well since you won't be around to provide any proof, I guess I won't bother asking for the 5th or 6th time for a credible source for this info...

ETA: Thread reported for closure.


----------

